# PCC from Saudi Arabia (Dammam) for Australia



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Finally, I applied for Saudi PCC today, and it was pretty straight forward. Still, for all the new people who want to apply for PCC from Saudi Arabia and especially from Dammam here is the procedure. I know I was looking for it every where and I hope it would help someone.

1. First, if you don't have a CO assigned and want to get the PCC letter before hand then email the Australian Embassy email: *Reg.Riyadh[at]dfat.gov.au* with your mobile number, Iqama and passport copy, their contact information *(Tel: +966 11 250 0900 Fax: +966 11 250 0902)*. A fee of Saudi Riyal 345/- no credit card, money order or cheque is accepted. If you are not in Riyadh they can send the letter to you through DHL but the fee has to be paid to them.You will get the letter in 1 to 2 working days.

2. Get the letter attested from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dammam opposite Gulf Palace. Go for the backside of the building where they will take 30SAR and attest your Arabic version of the letter. 

3. Next, go to the main Police office ( if your iqama is of Dammam then it is better to go to Dammam center point known as SAECO (the spelling might be wrong) for people in Khobar you need to go to Police Corniche Branch). Here, they will take your Arabic letter and fill another application form write down your information and take your finger prints. 

4. They will give you the receipt on which the date of the letter delivery is mentioned. For me it was 5 days. So, hopefully on 23 Dec I will get the PCC.

Best of Luck.

Emran


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

emran said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, I applied for Saudi PCC today, and it was pretty straight forward. Still, for all the new people who want to apply for PCC from Saudi Arabia and especially from Dammam here is the procedure. I know I was looking for it every where and I hope it would help someone.
> 
> ...



Dear Emran Kindly how fees is payable either on receivng of reference letter or my friend has to transfer online bcz currently i am outside saudi arabia my friend is taking headache of PCC from KSA....

Secondly Am i able to get without fingerprints???

Plz looking forward for ur positive response


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Emran Kindly how fees is payable either on receivng of reference letter or my friend has to transfer online bcz currently i am outside saudi arabia my friend is taking headache of PCC from KSA....
> 
> Secondly Am i able to get without fingerprints???
> 
> Plz looking forward for ur positive response



Rizwan, if you are no longer a resident of Saudi, then you dont need to apply for Saudi PCC...this is mentioned in the DIAC site as well...


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

thinkpanther said:


> Rizwan, if you are no longer a resident of Saudi, then you dont need to apply for Saudi PCC...this is mentioned in the DIAC site as well...


Hi thinkpanther,
I suppose if you have lived a country more than a year, you need a PCC from there as well.

Regards,


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkpanther said:


> Rizwan, if you are no longer a resident of Saudi, then you dont need to apply for Saudi PCC...this is mentioned in the DIAC site as well...


Any authenticated source or link?????
I lived there for almost 2 years, i have to get it


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Rizwan,

It is mentioned on the Character Panel official PDF that you have to show the exit letter of Saudi Arabia or your company and it will be OK for Non-Saudis. But still I will go to collect my PCC on 23 or 24 December and will ask them


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Any authenticated source or link?????
> I lived there for almost 2 years, i have to get it


Hi Rizwan,

Check this document -

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Go to page 76 and you will find the following -

Non-Saudi citizens

Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a pol
ice certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you
will need to provide DIAC with a copy of your final
exit document, and, if you were employed while in
Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

The fee can be paid through DHL. You can ask them that you are not in Riyadh, and they will arrange for you to pay the fee when you come and collect the letter from your city's DHL office.

I have found this information from Philipines Embassy website see if this helps:
PHL embassy issues guidelines on obtaining Saudi police clearances | Pinoy Abroad | GMA News Online

If the applicant is no longer residing in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, he or she must:

(1) designate a representative residing in Saudi Arabia who will transact with the embassy and the Saudi authorities regarding the applicant’s Saudi police clearance. The embassy will only entertain or provide related services regarding applications for Saudi police clearance with the presence of a designated representative of the applicant, who will personally transact with the embassy and the Saudi authorities.

(2) send to his designated representative, not to the embassy, the following documents:
A letter authorizing the designated representative to transact on behalf of the applicant;
Duly-accomplished fingerprint card (with prints of all fingers) obtained through the relevant police authority of the country where the applicant is presently residing. If the applicant is in the Philippines, he or she should get a fingerprint card from the National Bureau of Investigation (NBI) or the Philippine National Police (PNP);
Photocopy of passport used while applicant was resident in Saudi Arabia clearly showing the applicant’s photo/data page and all issued visas;
Copy of applicant’s Saudi residence permit (iqama);
Two recently-taken 2” x 2” colored pictures with white background; and,
Other relevant documents, if any, to support the application for police clearance.


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

thinkpanther said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> Check this document -
> 
> ...


I agree to thinkpanther.
No PCC required in this case.
Regards,


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Emran,

May I ask you, where I can certify documents in Dammam.
I need notary public also to do statuary declaration, but I have no clue who can do it here.

Thanks for the information re the PCC, it is really helpful.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Survivor said:


> Hi Emran,
> 
> May I ask you, where I can certify documents in Dammam.
> I need notary public also to do statuary declaration, but I have no clue who can do it here.
> ...


 Bro, 

You don't need Notary Public just to get your documents attested.
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
Check Page 7 of this document.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the info... really helps!


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Emran for ur reply,
I will be applying to Vetassess, I need to do statuary declaration for my salary as I don't have any pay slips or bank statements .. This statuary declaration should be signed by notary public ... i'm not sure if any lawyer here can do it or not.

Best Regards,


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Survivor said:


> Thanks Emran for ur reply,
> I will be applying to Vetassess, I need to do statuary declaration for my salary as I don't have any pay slips or bank statements .. This statuary declaration should be signed by notary public ... i'm not sure if any lawyer here can do it or not.
> 
> Best Regards,


The best thing is to email Vetassess and ask them who can sign it. I have contacted ACS when I needed help and they replied promptly.


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello Emran,

Any info how to get PCC in Makkah city....If my HR department help me will this work ?


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

zakir said:


> Hello Emran,
> 
> Any info how to get PCC in Makkah city....If my HR department help me will this work ?


HI Bro,

Your HR can only be helpful if you have left Saudia to get an exit letter. If you are in Saudi Arabia then you only require the letter from Australia office Riyadh, Attestation from Foriegn Office Makkah and Main Police office will take your finger prints...


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Emran


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Emran
> 
> If i dn,t have final exit copy then i have to obtain PCC sure...and i have 2 questions in mind
> 1) Either i will do Email to Australian Embassy or My friend will do??
> ...


Hi Rizwan,

If you did not have final exit document how did you proceed without PCC from Saudi Arabia?


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

jollyjolly said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> If you did not have final exit document how did you proceed without PCC from Saudi Arabia?


Dear Jolly,

In KSA the airport staff will give you Exit Paper with Stamp if we ask or they will throw that in the BIN......But their will be Exit-stamp on Passport,Without that very hard to proceed .


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

zakir said:


> Dear Jolly,
> 
> In KSA the airport staff will give you Exit Paper with Stamp if we ask or they will throw that in the BIN......But their will be Exit-stamp on Passport,Without that very hard to proceed .


Thanks for you reply.I do not have final exit document because I came for a vacation and could not go back due to some personal reasons. Will DIAC/DIBP consider my application without that document?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Emran
> 
> If i dn,t have final exit copy then i have to obtain PCC sure...and i have 2 questions in mind
> 1) Either i will do Email to Australian Embassy or My friend will do??
> ...


Hello Bro,

Can you please tell me did you proceed without final exit document? I have stamp in passport but do not have the final exit document.Will that suffice?
Please update how did your application go? Many thanks .


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> My dear u have to take Final Exit or PCC from Saudi Arabia,,i am proceding with PCC main documents u need
> 
> 1) Finger Prints Attested from Relevant Authority in India
> 2)Last Iqama Copy
> ...


Thanks Rizwan. I have left Saudi Arabia five years ago and hence I do not have any documents required for PCC and I don't even have the final exit document.I am really confused whether to apply or not because I may lose the fee paid if I cannot proceed without these documents.


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi,

May I ask irrelevant question to the PCC issue ... I need to find translator from English or Arabic to Urdu in Dammam .
If u have any information about this ,, I would be really grateful


----------



## manjeetmor (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Rizwan,

Need some help with the Saudi Docs for *AUSTRALIA PR PROCESSING

*I have worked in Saudi Arabia for 1+ year through CTS. I am now in Australia still with CTS.


I dont have (*letter from your previous employer.*). Is there any document from company like settlement letter which will be sufficient?
 Will Stamping on Passport work for a* copy of your final exit document.*

Link for details
*immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Saudi-Arabia.aspx
*

Appreciate your support

Thanks
Mor


----------



## manjeetmor (Aug 2, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Hello Bro,
> 
> Can you please tell me did you proceed without final exit document? I have stamp in passport but do not have the final exit document.Will that suffice?
> Please update how did your application go? Many thanks .


Hi Jolly,

I was on a Business Visa to Australia:-
[*] Will Stamping on Passport work for a* copy of your final exit document.*

Thanks 
Manjeet


----------



## Naughty_Boy (Nov 21, 2014)

If you have any doctor your friend in saudi arabia he is certify your all documents otherwise that's very hard.


----------



## Naughty_Boy (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

manjeetmor said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> Need some help with the Saudi Docs for *AUSTRALIA PR PROCESSING
> 
> ...


Hi MAnjeet,

1) Work Experience & PCC are totally different things...if u have same company they will provide you the relevant letter...

2)Now about PCC & Final Exit Letter it Totally Depends upon your Case Officer..i have Final Exit Copy but for Safe Side i proceed with PCC From KSA...You are onshore applicant now,may be some linearity in your case exists..

Secondly obtaining PCC from KSA when u r outside is not easy task...

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## MAA (Dec 6, 2014)

Dear Emran,
For Saudi PCC and fingerprinting, which police station did you go to exactly? Can you post the google coordinates?


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

Survivor said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask irrelevant question to the PCC issue ... I need to find translator from English or Arabic to Urdu in Dammam .
> If u have any information about this ,, I would be really grateful


From where did you do the translation in khobar

Please advise


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

The authorised translators behind Passport Office in Khobar


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> The authorised translators behind Passport Office in Khobar


please advise the approximate address for this passport office. I am not aware of this


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Cresform said:


> please advise the approximate address for this passport office. I am not aware of this


Address: Custodian of The Two Holy Mosques Rd, Al Khobar Al Janubiyah, Al Khobar 34611, Saudi Arabia, Phone:+966 13 899 9949. Opposite Rahmaniya Mall

Nothing that Google could not give you....


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi,

I also need to get my PCC from Al Khobar.

I have received the letter both Arabic and English version form Australian Embassy in Riyadh.

1. What documents do i need to take with me to MOFA for attestation apart from my original iqama and PCC request letter from Australian embassy?

2. What documents do i need to take with me to Khobar Police station? Do i need to take Company HR person with me to police station? or i can simply visit with my spouse and get PCC for both of us?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

I followed another path to get PCC from KSA as guided by mine friend. I got a letter from Pakistan Embassy (Riyadh) in Arabic (requesting the PCC from Saudi Athuroties), attested it from MOFA Dammam and submitted to Dammam Police Station. Hoping to collect PCC next week. I hope Pakistan embassy staff visiting Dammam on alternate or scheduled weekends may also issue this letter.

Total cost was 30 SAR (MOFA attestation). Letter from Pakistan Embassy is free of cost.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

haqa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also need to get my PCC from Al Khobar.
> 
> ...


1.Iqama and fee is enough
2.After CoC and MOFA Attestation,take both english and arabic translated AUS request letter & copy of invitation to Police directorate, opposite to Governor House in Dammam, they are very helpful.
3.They Take your fingerprints and give you a receipt with date of delivery.


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

I went to Dammam Police Station today and the process was smooth and they were quite helpful. They asked to receive after 10 days. Thanks everyone.

Address for police station: EP Police Directorate, King Abdulaziz St, As Salam, Dammam 32416 (Google Maps)


----------



## Tibin Joseph (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi

After getting Saudi PCC do we need to get the MOFA stamp on this document or just the translation is enough.

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Tibin Joseph said:


> Hi
> 
> After getting Saudi PCC do we need to get the MOFA stamp on this document or just the translation is enough.
> 
> Thanks




Translation is enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tibin Joseph (Sep 8, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Translation is enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ......


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Has anyone recently got Saudi PCC from Khobar/Dammam?


----------



## Akhan15 (Aug 4, 2014)

zeeshanahmed said:


> I followed another path to get PCC from KSA as guided by mine friend. I got a letter from Pakistan Embassy (Riyadh) in Arabic (requesting the PCC from Saudi Athuroties), attested it from MOFA Dammam and submitted to Dammam Police Station. Hoping to collect PCC next week. I hope Pakistan embassy staff visiting Dammam on alternate or scheduled weekends may also issue this letter.
> 
> Total cost was 30 SAR (MOFA attestation). Letter from Pakistan Embassy is free of cost.


Aoa Zeeshan,

I am residing in Jubail. I received the request letter from Pakistan Embassy when team arrived in Jubail. Now for MOFA I will go to Dammam. 


But after MOFA, I would have to go to Dammam Police Station or Police station in Jubail as I am residing in Jubail?


----------

